# Rhino Tech Dry Stencil film?



## fatcatsbiggafish

Hey, I just got a bunch of the Rhino Tech Dry Stencils and am having issues with pinholing after 10-15 prints. Anyone local to NYC used this before or want to join in with me to figure out how to perfect it? I have enough to share a bit if we get it right.


----------



## OXD

Hi I'm in MA, Just started to work with Rhino Tech Dry Stencil. Let's talk PM me.


----------



## maucca

Hey, have you tested that more and overcome difficulties, or is it only a good new invention which is unusable?


----------

